# Appalachian Trail Sectioners!



## X-Linked (Apr 4, 2008)

Because the Appalachian Trail spreads for 1500 miles or so, most people that hike it only do sections at a time, or ever.  Who here hikes on the AT all the time whether it be on sections, a thru-hike or just for a sight seeing stop?

I am in PA so I spend a lot of my time around the Water Gap, Hawk Mountain for Bake Oven Knob and the surrounding areas.  Where do yo go?


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Sweet pics! I added the little camera icon to your post since it has embedded images, that's our clue for people on slow connections.

I've done a lot of segments of the AT and someday it will bubble up my priority list to finish the gaps. Hiking in the White Mountains often means walking on white blazes to begin with, and I also did a number of my 4000-footers with a dedicated section hiker.

Some of my major sections in NH:

From Kinsman Notch (Rte 112) over the Kinsmans, down under I-93, up Liberty Spring, and across Franconia Ridge to Lafayette.
From Mt. Guyot out through Zealand Notch and down past Ethan Pond to Rte 302.
From the summit of Pierce to the summit of Washington.
From the summit of Adams over Madison, down Osgood, back to Pinkham, across the street and up Wildcat, over the Carters and Moriah, and down Rattlesnake to Rte 2.
The Mahoosuc Range from Mt Success to Old Speck.
Also, in Maine many of the 4Ks are along the AT as well as the AT being just incredibly gorgeous hiking up there. I've done the full stretch from Rte 4 over Saddleback and the Horn, side-tripped to Abraham, Spaulding, Sugarloaf and Redington, over the Crockers, across Rte 26, over the Bigelows and Little Bigelow to Long Pond Dam Road.

And in VT a stretch of the LT/AT from Little Killington up to Rte 4.

The only aspect of the AT that I avoid is backpacking when the Thru Hikers are expected to come through, because it gets too crowded. Conversely, though, I've always wanted to provide trail magic and hope this year to do something special in that regard.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 5, 2008)

Not too much, Delaware Water Gap, some in Harriman Park, NY and a lil bit in Killington.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 6, 2008)

I've done the CT and MA sections separately backpacking. I've done smaller dayhikes in sections in VT and NH... nowadays I'm less interested in working on AT sections since there are so many hiking options itss hard to just limit it to the AT sections. 

...some great trails in the Taconics, bordering the NW CT AT, SW MA AT... and then there's the Catskills, ADKs, all of Baxter, N. VT...

And that's just the hiking... don't even get me started on my other hobbies


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 6, 2008)

I usually hike the section of the trail between The Little Gap and The Lehigh Gap near Palmerton PA...I just do day hiking..I'm not a fan of camping and hauling a bunch of gear..


----------



## davidhowland14 (Apr 7, 2008)

I've done all of CT in one shot (only like 50 miles), all of MA except for the Greylock Summit to North Adams section, and various bits of New Hampshire and Vermont. I fully plan on thruhiking sometime in the next 4 years.


----------



## X-Linked (Apr 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I usually hike the section of the trail between The Little Gap and The Lehigh Gap near Palmerton PA...I just do day hiking..I'm not a fan of camping and hauling a bunch of gear..



Thats a nice a little section of the AT there.  The Lehigh Gap.  I lived in Bethlehem for 5 years and used to hike that quite often.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 9, 2008)

My  AT pieces are more a result of peakbagging.  i do have about 1/2 of Ct done, 1/4 or so of MA,  A high percentage of the Trail in NH between Moosilauke's summit & Route 2.  30 or so miles in ME.

South of New England, a couple miles in NY, a few miles in PA, about 8 miles in the Smokies.  Latest rumor mill on potential business travel puts me within a 250 - 300 miles of Asheville.  If so I may get in some peakbagging & driving...


----------



## X-Linked (Apr 11, 2008)

Thats in North Carolina right?  I am pretty sure I have hiked most of that section as well.  From the middle up basically.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 11, 2008)

Smokies is on the TN.NC border.   For a large part of it, the AT is on the border.


----------



## X-Linked (Apr 12, 2008)

This all goes, just west of Raleigh and durahm and all that right?


----------

